# Vente iPad chez RDC



## j-j (16 Juillet 2010)

RDC vend l'iPad Wi-Fi 16 Go à 599 .
Pourquoi 100  de plus ?


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

vous devriez pas plutôt vous adresser à la direction du groupe ? C'est eux qui peuvent vous renseigner sur le politique tarifaire.


----------



## chafpa (16 Juillet 2010)

j-j a dit:


> RDC vend l'iPad Wi-Fi 16 Go à 599 .
> Pourquoi 100  de plus ?


Apple "impose" son prix mini mais pas son prix maxi


----------

